# Brixton Splash - Sunday 4th August 2013



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 25, 2013)

*Brixton Splash*

Sunday 4th August 2013, 12pm – 7pm Brixton Town centre: Atlantic Road, Coldharbour Lane, Effra Road, Electric Avenue, Electric Lane, Rushcroft Road,

Brixton Splash is a free community street festival led by the local community. The event is aimed at celebrating the area’s diversity, its progress through the years and the fusion of the numerous ethnic groups that now call Brixton home. It is a celebration of peaceful relations, vibrant living in Brixton and Brixton’s contribution to the wider London culture.


----------



## Vibrant-Hubb (Jul 25, 2013)

I expect the new residents of Clifton Mansions will want that all toned down.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2013)

Vibrant-Hubb said:


> I expect the new residents of Clifton Mansions will want that all toned down.


Well they can fuck off, quite frankly.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

I see they still can't bring themselves to credit the guy who came up with the idea. Shameful.


----------



## Manter (Jul 25, 2013)

.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I see they still can't bring themselves to credit the guy who came up with the idea. Shameful.


i know , it's all very general. Perhaps this should go on the noticeboard, if the weather holds i'm sure it'll be a great day.

This is a genuinely LOUD event, all the better for it !


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I see they still can't bring themselves to credit the guy who came up with the idea. Shameful.


Is it not Blacker Dread? He's name checked on the 'about' page?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 25, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it not Blacker Dread? He's name checked on the 'about' page?


I tell a lie, it's the history page on the about section


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it not Blacker Dread? He's name checked on the 'about' page?


He didn't come up with the idea, no. This thread explains it all: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-to-airbrush-its-founder-from-history.297185/


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 25, 2013)

editor said:


> He didn't come up with the idea, no. This thread explains it all: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-to-airbrush-its-founder-from-history.297185/


Funny enough, I had a vague collection of that thread, hence why I checked their website.

I see now.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

LJ still running the show as a company Director and Political Strategist.

I don't understand how community events like this are set up but is Splash best operated by a private limited company (registered business activity: support services to performing arts)?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> LJ still running the show as a company Director and Political Strategist.
> 
> I don't understand how community events like this are set up but is Splash best operated by a private limited company (registered business activity: support services to performing arts)?


 
AFAIK it's pretty standard for charities of any real size to be companies as well. Usually limited by guarantee.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> AFAIK it's pretty standard for charities of any real size to be companies as well. Usually limited by guarantee.


 
My suspicious mind!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> My suspicious mind!


 
Well it never hurts to be a bit suspicious.

TBH I have no idea how they operate - Charity or not-for-profit status can cover a multitude of sins. But I don't think there's anything to worry about in their having company status in and of itself.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone know whether Brixton Village will be closed for the event this year?
fortyplus


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll be there. Tbh flat shakes so much with bass I've not much choice


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know whether Brixton Village will be closed for the event this year?
> fortyplus


 
no mention of it yet but last year they only gave us about 2 days' notice.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> no mention of it yet but last year they only gave us about 2 days' notice.


 
Maybe someone from the market should pre-empt by contacting the police and requesting details of any plans in place to prevent necessity of closure.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 30, 2013)

A reminder! 
Brixton Splash Mainstage and Soundsystem Programme 2013
http://www.brixtonsplash.org/?p=1049


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2013)

Seems nuts that pat still isn't credited with coming up with this. I remember him brainstorming for it in the Albert and I think even on these boards.

http://www.brixtonsplash.org/?page_id=4


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 31, 2013)

Weather forecast looks good, 

Can we have a thread merge ?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2013)

Rumours are circulating that Channel One will replace 12/12 on Atlantic.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice looking afterparty here
DJ Derek retirement set






The Lambeth is a new one on me (as is Brixton Clubhouse) - its not Dex is it?

Tickets currently a tenner...


Line-up /
DJ Derek
Don Letts
Earl Gateshead (Trojan Soundsystem)
The Drop (live)
Count Skylarkin
Rich T
Promoter /
Slide, Get Diverted, Up On The Roof
In Association with Skylarkin Soundsystem

Up On The Roof...summer parties on the stunning rooftop terrace at The Lambeth (formerly Brixton Clubhouse) right in the heart of Brixton.

For a very special Up On The Roof on Sunday 4 August we have linked up with the fantastic Brixton Splash as one of the official parties for what is the 8th staging of the event.

Splash is a free community street festival led by the local community. The event is aimed at celebrating the area’s diversity, its progress through the years and the fusion of the numerous ethnic groups that now call Brixton home. It is a celebration of peaceful relations, vibrant living in Brixton and Brixton’s contribution to the wider London culture.

To reflect that we have plucked a cracking lineup in the spirit of Splash - Bristolian scene grandaddy DJ Derek heads things up alongside the legendary Don Letts, Trojan Soundsystem’s Earl Gateshead, Count Skylarkin’ and local roots/reggae band The Drop play live in the club.

Now in his 72nd year, Bristolian scene grandaddy DJ Derek has been delighting dancefloors since the 60s with his trademark mix-up of reggae, dancehall & soul. This blend has made him an icon for many in the industry, including a host of Jamaican producers and Massive Attack. Derek kindled his love for music as a washboard player in the 1950s and has played popular sets at many major festivals, including Glastonbury and The Big Chill. In addition to having an encyclopaedic appreciation of the above music, Derek is a notable fan of real ale and is also renowned for having visited every single Wetherspoons pub in the UK.

Don Letts showed Bob Marley round London, inspired The Clash and was mentored by Malcolm McLaren. He came to notoriety in the late 70's as the DJ that single handedly turned a whole generation of punks onto reggae.
The Drop is a nine-piece band that formed in London at the start of 2009. They have become regulars on the UK festival circuit and have been playing regular gigs around the country ever since.

They have supported acts such as Toots and the Maytals, Lee Perry & Zion Train and their festival appearances include Glastonbury, Secret Garden Party and Boomtown.

"No, this was not recorded in Kingston Jamaica, this was recorded right here in London, real real fine!" - David Rodigan MBE

Earl Gateshead is the selector and leader of Trojan Sound System, the official sound of Trojan Records. Since its creation in 1968, Trojan has led the way in presenting the very best in classic Jamaican sounds. The labels releases have featured the cream of Jamaican talent, with the likes of Bob Marley & The Wailers, Dennis Brown, John Holt, Ken Boothe, Toots & The Maytals and The Inner Circle all included on its illustrious roster.

Count Skylarkin stumbled into DJing in the late 90’s after his mixtapes proved a hit with customers at a South London cafe. The lauded DJ, promoter, garden shed enthusiast and all-round dapper dan behind Skylarkin’ Soundsystem, an hour in the company of the Count guarantees jumpin’ jivin’ rockin’ swingin’ reggae, ska, soul, dancehall and rhythm & blues, aching feet and grins all round.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 31, 2013)

YES


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2013)

minimap thing


----------



## leanderman (Jul 31, 2013)

gabi said:


> Seems nuts that pat still isn't credited with coming up with this. I remember him brainstorming for it in the Albert and I think even on these boards.
> 
> http://www.brixtonsplash.org/?page_id=4



Virtue is its own reward


----------



## madolesance (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's what looks like an updated map-


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

afterparty

Terrace //
3-5pm Rich T / 5-630pm Don Letts / 630-8pm Earl Gateshead / 8-10pm DJ Derek

Club //
10-1030pm Count Skylarkin / 1030pm-1130pm The Drop live / 1130pm-1am Count Skylarkin

Boudoir //
10-11pm Rich T / 11pm-close Le Peep


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

gabi said:


> Seems nuts that pat still isn't credited with coming up with this. I remember him brainstorming for it in the Albert and I think even on these boards.
> 
> http://www.brixtonsplash.org/?page_id=4


Yep. It's an outrage and they know _exactly_ what they're doing.


----------



## gabi (Aug 1, 2013)

Respect to blacker dread for conceiving this thing. Coz that's what happened according to their website. Cunts.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not going this year, but does anyone fancy taking photos for here and Brixton Buzz?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2013)

editor > i'm on the edge of my seat to hear if ive won the competition for a free ticket! when's the big announcement?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not going this year, but does anyone fancy taking photos for here and Brixton Buzz?


 

It's another opportunity for me to practice my photography. Will post the least worst ones on this thread.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> editor > i'm on the edge of my seat to hear if ive won the competition for a free ticket! when's the big announcement?


 
I've no idea! I'll ask Rich who organised it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2013)

I assume the tube will be closed?


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2013)

I though DJ Derek had his retirement gig last week 

(E2A: Ahh, NYE is his last ever slot)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I see they still can't bring themselves to credit the guy who came up with the idea. Shameful.


 
I notice the line now is to say it was started by Blacker Dread and other community leaders.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Brixton Splash is a free community street festival led by the local community. The event is aimed at celebrating the area’s diversity, its progress through the years and the fusion of the numerous ethnic groups that now call Brixton home. It is a celebration of peaceful relations, vibrant living in Brixton and Brixton’s contribution to the wider London culture.


 
Are they really still saying its about the "fusion of numerous ethnic groups"?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 2, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> no mention of it yet but last year they only gave us about 2 days' notice.


I heard from a Market Row trader this afternoon that he will be open on Sunday.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I heard from a Market Row trader this afternoon that he will be open on Sunday.


 
I was told that the covered markets will be open this Sunday. First time for Brixton Splash.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

Vibrant-Hubb said:
			
		

> I expect the new residents of Clifton Mansions will want that all toned down.



This Splash will be a baptism of fire for our new neighbours


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 3, 2013)

They'll avoid the oiks by going to mummy's for the weekend. At least they'll get their washing done.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 3, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Are they really still saying its about the "fusion of numerous ethnic groups"?


 
I may be misremembering, but hasn't there been a bit of annoyance the last couple of years from the Smallies and the various African communities that Splash seems to be an overwhelmingly Jamaica-linked thing?


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 3, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I may be misremembering, but hasn't there been a bit of annoyance the last couple of years from the Smallies and the various African communities that Splash seems to be an overwhelmingly Jamaica-linked thing?


 

It was overwhelmingly Jamaican last year, but they were also celebrating Jamaican Independence.  They have Latin and Afro-beat sound systems this year, so let's see.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 4, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I was told that the covered markets will be open this Sunday. First time for Brixton Splash.


 
No we were open in 2011. Was a good day, but it all kicked off afterwards so last year plod told the market to close. This year we've been told not to serve anything in glass.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> It was overwhelmingly Jamaican last year, but they were also celebrating Jamaican Independence. They have Latin and Afro-beat sound systems this year, so let's see.


 
Could really do with the 'middle class' sound system from Dulwich. 

(This really does exist by the way)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> This Splash will be a baptism of fire for our new neighbours




Gabba on 11 in front of clifton mansions pleases.  That'll send the yups on their way.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 4, 2013)

Leaving now.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Few shots of setting up of Brixton Splash.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Food stalls getting started.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Ooh better set off soon then!


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 4, 2013)

Lots of traders on Market Row are open. It's a good spot to escape the crowds and have a peaceful lunch or coffee. The Coldharbour Lane entrance is closed, but the Atlantic Road and Electric Lane ones are open.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2013)

Just back, had a great time,  The Thirst were perfect for the end of afternoon outside the Rec.  Bit too many Bob Marley tracks but otherwise Atlantic Rd had a great vibe and enough bass to breeze your legs.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2013)

Back and settled now. Great day, lots of smiles  Jeez it was rammed though.


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 4, 2013)

good fun but hideous crowds!


----------



## klang (Aug 4, 2013)

very busy indeed. great day out, I'm loving the summer!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

Just got back, might pop out again later for some sweep up shots. Took over 300 photo's some of them will be good. Babylon getting nervous, whispering into radios. I am a bit drunk, had a great time, less busy than last year. Beautiful summers day in Brixton. Spotted police officer LX55, him of Rushcroft Road eviction infamy, outside Carlton Mansions and decided to give him a piece of my mind. He really is an abrasive character and there was no meeting of minds. I could have walked by but had to remind him that his behaviour, kneeing a person in the lower back, was criminal. He insisted it was appropriate force.

Back to Splash, loved it. Good natured, great music particularly loved the set up on junction of Popes Road and Brixton Station Road. When they played Nina Simone the everyone danced even me. System by the Dogstar was also good, and the one outside Blacker Dreads. Fantastic day out. Will process and post photo's. 
Hope you also had a great time, summer rocks in Brixton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

Some photo's what i took.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 4, 2013)

Had a lovely day chilling with friends. Didn't really get to hear enough music what with one thing and another.

Got given a free promotional can of Ka ("fruit" flavoured drink) - it was absolutely disgusting, vile chemical flavour, and so sweet that I was moved to look at the back of the can and found it had *44 grams* of sugar in it    How is it even possible to fit that much in one small can of drink? I weighed it out when I got home out of interest, and it's about 4.5 dessertspoons of granulated.

So anyway, yeah, vile stuff, rots your teeth, don't buy it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 4, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Had a lovely day chilling with friends. Didn't really get to hear enough music what with one thing and another.
> 
> Got given a free promotional can of Ka ("fruit" flavoured drink) - it was absolutely disgusting, vile chemical flavour, and so sweet that I was moved to look at the back of the can and found it had *44 grams* of sugar in it    How is it even possible to fit that much in one small can of drink? I weighed it out when I got home out of interest, and it's about 4.5 dessertspoons of granulated.
> 
> So anyway, yeah, vile stuff, rots your teeth, don't buy it.


 



Wonder how that compares to coke.  I'm pretty sure coke has something like 7 spoons, but that's teaspoons, not dessertspoons


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2013)

Ka black grape is fab.  And it's a great shade of purple.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder how that compares to coke. I'm pretty sure coke has something like 7 spoons, but that's teaspoons, not dessertspoons


35 grams according to the internet. I'm wondering what the saturation point is. I'm surprised that can of Ka wasn't precipitating.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

It's so bad they have to give it away. Liquid chewing gum. Prefer beer.


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 4, 2013)

I was surprised at the people doing balloons on the street, guess the police didn't give a shit.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> 35 grams according to the internet. I'm wondering what the saturation point is.


 
Google says 2g per cc, so 660g in a 330ml can, although I imagine that would be very syrupy





tbtommyb said:


> I was surprised at the people doing balloons on the street, guess the police didn't give a shit.


 
I thought I saw someone huffing on a balloon, but dismissed it as impossible in broad daylight on a public street


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I thought I saw someone huffing on a balloon, but dismissed it as impossible in broad daylight on a public street


 
They were outside the Prince Albert. Literally a few metres away from the police. I guess with such big crowds it's hardly a thing for them to worry about.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 4, 2013)

(Ignore, being dense.)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2013)

Gramsci said:


>


This is where i was all day, just in that left had corner by the fencing, until that last couple of hours when the teens jumped inside and penned themselves in and i joined them 
anyone know what the sound was on this corner (coldharbour and atlantic) - outside Shaza Fried Chicken?
Shocking lack of roots at Splash, but still had fun, definite party went off on that corner, especially enjoyed the garage/grime and jungle section
Nice 1 littleSeb good to see you


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 4, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> They were outside the Prince Albert. Literally a few metres away from the police. I guess with such big crowds it's hardly a thing for them to worry about.


Using nitrous is legal. Selling it for recreational use isn't. The police don't much care. There was a Home Office publicity campaign about it in 2007 but a bit of googling hasn't turned up any prosecutions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

As I pointed out in an earlier thread, the fact that balloons, rather than harder drugs, are being sold on the streets of Brixton is a perfect example of gentrification. From crack to hippy crack.
Had a great time - didn't bump into that many of you lot but it was hideously and dangerously crowded at points.
Was annoyed at not discovering the sound system next to the Rec til it was too late and I missed Jim from HMD playing disco.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2013)

balloons are omnipresent these days, all over the shop... i missed the sound by the rec, what was that saying OU?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Was annoyed at not discovering the sound system next to the Rec til it was too late and I missed Jim from HMD playing disco.


 
I thought that was the best sound system. Band on when I got there.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2013)

will have to hunt for that next year....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

When i got there it was awful - shit house and all you could hear was distorted bass and tinny beats.
Wasn't that impressed with any of the sound systems tbh


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2013)

its begging for a proper and well oiled roots sound to come and smash it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

That's what I as expecting.
Some dub too.
Seems a bit rude to complain though!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Afternoon at Splash and CHL is packed.


----------



## Winot (Aug 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Google says 2g per cc, so 660g in a 330ml can, although I imagine that would be very syrupy



Is that at RTP though? Will be less of course at 5C or so.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Morning. Speakers up in CHL


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

A few more pics from me.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Skyjuice


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Band at Brixton Station road. Does anyone know how this band is? As they were very good.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Flags of Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

The Mansions. Still there.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Time for a sit down.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Band at Brixton Station road. Does anyone know how this band is? As they were very good.


It's local boys The Thirst.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The Mansions. Still there.


What's in that building?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's in that building?


 
Housing co-op, currently under threat from Lambeth: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/carlton-mansions-co-op-in-brixton-comes-under-pressure.309474/


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's in that building?


 
Me.

Its Carlton Mansions Housing Coop.

Under threat of eviction. 

Shot of CHL earlier on was from the roof.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought that was the best Splash I had been to. No trouble tonight. Thought the turnout was high. People do not really come in large numbers until afternoon. This years Splash was over a larger area which I think works better.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I thought that was the best Splash I had been to. No trouble tonight. Thought the turnout was high. People do not really come in large numbers until afternoon. This years Splash was over a larger area which I think works better.


 
There was a stabbing apparently.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There was a stabbing apparently.


 
Thought it had passed off peacefully. Walked from Rec after it was finished and it seemed all calm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't type 'Brixton Splash' into twitter - lots of people saying nasty things about it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There was a stabbing apparently.


 

Limited details at the moment on Brixton Blog.
http://www.brixtonblog.com/stabbing-in-gresham-road/15062


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

There's often a bit of post-Splash 'extras' around that part of town.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

There's a pretty awful photo from Twitter supposedly of the stabbing victim here  http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BQ2r2YqCAAEb7fo.jpg

Tweet here: BRIXTON SPLASH!!!! Donie got shanked http://twitter.com/GoldenboySaver/status/364162522607153153/photo/1


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't type 'Brixton Splash' into twitter - lots of people saying nasty things about it


I took a look. It's very depressing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks bad.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't type 'Brixton Splash' into twitter - lots of people saying nasty things about it


 

Mostly children Tweeting about a place they know nothing about. Agree with you, it's nasty. Avoid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

What's with the topless woman?  Was she part of an act or did she get her events mixed up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Mostly children Tweeting about a place they know nothing about. Agree with you, it's nasty. Avoid.


 What's all this beef about 'lighties'?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's all this beef about 'lighties'?


 
lighties? 

*goes off to google*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Think it's mixed race peoole


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Think it's mixed race peoole


 
Yeah, "young people" (the definition I found) didn't really seem to fit


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What's all this beef about 'lighties'?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't type 'Brixton Splash' into twitter - lots of people saying nasty things about it


 
Tried that but did not find anything. But Im no expert at Twitter.

Thought it went well during the day.

What was being said?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

*i heart brixton* @iheartbrixton
Morning Brixtweeps! Who's off to Brixton Splash today? Sound system at Station rd is where I'll beeeeeeee 




^ shocking stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> *i heart brixton* @iheartbrixton
> Morning Brixtweeps! Who's off to Brixton Splash today? Sound system at Station rd is where I'll beeeeeeee
> 
> ^ shocking stuff.


 
I know. Be only has one E. And Brixtweeps isn't even a word.

Kids these days


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

maybe it was in reference to all the bee grafs popping up all over the show. in which case it's rather droll.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

*Dexter Deadwood* ‏@DexterDeadwood
25 Jul​#Brixton Splash continues to airbrush its founder from the event’s history http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-splash-continues-to-airbrush-its-founder-from-the-events-history/…
Expand





​*Lee Jasper* ‏@LeeJasper
1h​@DexterDeadwood No were not . That's a dad ass story from 2010 recycled annually by gentrification posse.
 
https://twitter.com/LeeJasper/status/3643034657635696649:34 AM - 5 Aug 13


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Jasper is an embarrassment to Brixton.


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2013)

What a cunt. Lee jasper that is.  An utter cunt.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 5, 2013)

Well that was a brilliant Splash


----------



## ajdown (Aug 5, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I know. Be only has one E. And Brixtweeps isn't even a word.
> 
> Kids these days


 
It's a compound word, an abbreviation.

Tweeps = people of Twitter, ie Twitter users.

Therefore Brixtweeps is Brixton Twitter users.

Simples.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

portmanteau


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

I am reminded of "bourguest" on the railway bridge, which I thought for years was a french word


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not going this year, but does anyone fancy taking photos for here and Brixton Buzz?


 

Posted my pics on the other thread http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-splash-sunday-4th-august.313216/page-2
Posts 41 and 63. Feel free to use any you like.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Lee Jasper is not an utter c**t. I completely disagree with them airbrushing out the history of Splash to suit themselves, and am disappointed that Lee is, disingenuously, referring to you guys as part of the 'gentrification posse', cos he knows that isn't true. He's using the current wave of anti-gentrification feeling to negate any criticism of Splash for not paying respect to the person whose idea it was in the first place. But Lee is about a lot more that this, and I believe he has done/does some very good work at a community level. I recall this same discussion taking place last year, and couldn't help feeling that some of the posts smacked of a dodgy agenda.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2013)

ajdown said:


> It's a compound word, an abbreviation.
> 
> Tweeps = people of Twitter, ie Twitter users.
> 
> ...


 
You is so down, innit!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Tried that but did not find anything. But Im no expert at Twitter.
> 
> Thought it went well during the day.
> 
> What was being said?


Stuff like this 
https://twitter.com/BIG_HEPH/status/364001184920502272
Just do a search on Brixton Splash Lighties


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Stuff like this
> https://twitter.com/BIG_HEPH/status/364001184920502272
> Just do a search on Brixton Splash Lighties


okay, wtf is that about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> okay, wtf is that about?


Beats me, but reminds me of the Spike Lee film School Daze


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

whatever it is it deserves a


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> okay, wtf is that about?


 
"Lightie" South African slang for young person.

Also "Lighty" means mixed race.

Well thats my google search.

So not sure what this is about.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not going this year, but does anyone fancy taking photos for here and Brixton Buzz?


 
You can use any of mine for Brixton Buzz. On the 2013 thread. Must say bit confused with this thread being bumped up. Can they be merged?


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> You can use any of mine for Brixton Buzz. On the 2013 thread. Must say bit confused with this thread being bumped up. Can they be merged?


 
I'm going to merge them now. I've just posted up one superb set of photos and then will do a second set from the ones posted here later on. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Really superb set of photos here: 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...to-gallery-showing-the-scenes-around-brixton/


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2013)

A young man I'm supporting showed me that awful pic of the stab victim this morning, seems like its been sent to the world and his wife. I asked him to think about how he would explain that being on his mobile if he gets stopped by police, and pointed out that they might assume he had been present at the incident and want to interview him. He deleted it in two seconds.  (btw, he did not go to splash, and won't set foot in Brixton).


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Great pics.  Will try to put some of mine up later.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

shygirl said:


> A young man I'm supporting showed me that awful pic of the stab victim this morning, seems like its been sent to the world and his wife. I asked him to think about how he would explain that being on his mobile if he gets stopped by police, and pointed out that they might assume he had been present at the incident and want to interview him. He deleted it in two seconds.


It was all over Twitter. 

The road is still taped off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> okay, wtf is that about?


 

"lighties" are too prestige 

Who comes up with this language?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Just spoke to a young man, he says it does mean light skinned, but also said, 'who would write that, its a stupid thing to say'.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 5, 2013)

it is just youngsters talking to each other on twitter; there is endless nuances and levels of piss-taking that a total outsider reading could misinterpret, i wdn't be too horrified.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Just spoke to a young man, he says it does mean light skinned, but also said, 'who would write that, its a stupid thing to say'.


 
Quite right.  "Darkies" wouldn't be acceptable, so why should "lighties"


----------



## girasol (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't take my camera, got these photos on my phone.  Great way to spend my birthday - lovely to see
friends!

D


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2013)

Winot said:


> Is that at RTP though? Will be less of course at 5C or so.


I tried to look this up on the internet but failed. Also, you wouldn't be able to get 660g of sugar + 330ml of liquid in a 330ml can.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

did anyone see that guy selling tshirts with half the scottish flag going into the jamaican flag with the words Scotland Yard across them?> Made me chuckle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> did anyone see that guy selling tshirts with half the scottish flag going into the jamaican flag with the words Scotland Yard across them?> Made me chuckle


 
Maybe they're for Scottish yardies


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> did anyone see that guy selling tshirts with half the scottish flag going into the jamaican flag with the words Scotland Yard across them?> Made me chuckle


Oh yes. I was with a Glaswegian West Indian FOAF who bought one!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Oh yes. I was with a Glaswegian West Indian FOAF who bought one!


i knew there was a market there for him


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

I feel like a pile of steaming arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 5, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Lee Jasper is not an utter c**t. I completely disagree with them airbrushing out the history of Splash to suit themselves, and am disappointed that Lee is, disingenuously, referring to you guys as part of the 'gentrification posse', cos he knows that isn't true. He's using the current wave of anti-gentrification feeling to negate any criticism of Splash for not paying respect to the person whose idea it was in the first place. But Lee is about a lot more that this, and I believe he has done/does some very good work at a community level. I recall this same discussion taking place last year, and couldn't help feeling that some of the posts smacked of a dodgy agenda.


 
Jasper was two-faced in the extreme on the thread last year. Many of us on the thread made clear we're either "native" Brixtonians, or settled here *before* it was trendy, so his claims about "gentrification posse" are as wank as the apologias he posted as to why Pat had been erased from history. He may have been a decent activist back in the day (although there are plenty of people who'll argue the toss on that, I'm sure), but what is he now? IMO he's a "name" that causes and organisations get involved/get onboard to give them activist cred, and he's as much a part of the Establishment as any other Labour-leaning community politician.
I agree that some of the posts were more to do with personal dislike for Jasper (although usually for politically-related reasons such as his tenure at the GLA) than challenging the Splash narrative, though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

Jasper is a racist,  sexist scumbag. He insists that only black people cam experience racism. And that white ppl cannot understand racism. He thinks its up to black ppl only to tackle racism because according to him that's who is effected by it. Yet he feels qualified to preach at women about sexual harassment and their behaviour,  using the hash tag papa knows best. Victim blaming bullshit. Devisive patronising scumbag.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> using the hash tag papa knows best..


wtf?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they're for Scottish yardies


 That's the joke, Minnie!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Jasper is a racist, sexist scumbag. He insists that only black people cam experience racism. And that white ppl cannot understand racism. He thinks its up to black ppl only to tackle racism because according to him that's who is effected by it. Yet he feels qualified to preach at women about sexual harassment and their behaviour, using the hash tag papa knows best. Victim blaming bullshit. Devisive patronising scumbag.


 
I would agree that white people do not experience racism as that experienced by African-Caribbean people.   White people might occasionally come across hostility from some black people/organisations, but there is no way the two can be compared. 

MrsDarlingsKiss, I'm not aware of Lee having preached to women about issues relating to us - what has he said (I'm not challenging, btw, just interested!).


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

There must have been some party outside the Barrier Block after because the garden and the driveways by the Moorlands Road entrance was covered in broken bottles, fast food packaging, food waste and the like. The street cleaner was not pleased.



Gresham Road was taped off until about 6pm tonight.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I would agree that white people do not experience racism as that experienced by African-Caribbean people.   White people might occasionally come across hostility from some black people/organisations, but there is no way the two can be compared.
> 
> MrsDarlingsKiss, I'm not aware of Lee having preached to women about issues relating to us - what has he said (I'm not challenging, btw, just interested!).



shygirl id have to look back through twitter to check the exact content of the tweets. Although I may have blocked him!

Re the racism thing. I can see that there maybe different types of racism, prejudice and bigotry experienced by different groups. BUT I think it's utterly wrong and and does more harm than good to shut white ppl out of dialogues on racism. It's not just up to lee jasper and his mates, it's up to everyone.  But he wants to monopolise the debate and action because his a power hungry ego maniac. I didn't think you were challenging always happy to discuss


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That's the joke, Minnie!


 
oh 

*slopes off and hides*


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

shygirl

Here's a link to one of his tweets. It may not seem that bad but placed in the context of what was happening in the news at the timr (indian bus rape for example) and his comments at the about white ppl and their involvement in anti racism very off key Check out @LeeJasper's Tweet: https://twitter.com/LeeJasper/status/285372830957330432


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2013)

wtf?  that's pretty bad IMO


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

Manter said:


> wtf?  that's pretty bad IMO



Innit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

This is pretty patronising too https://twitter.com/LeeJasper/status/285375195219386368


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

"you're"

twat.


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2013)

Do think there is an interesting debate to be had about white people's involvement in anti-racism- there is a big debate about it in the US at the moment, will try and find the good summary I read on Slate.com- but there are ways to go about the conversation. And patronising 'young black girls' like some 50s paternalistic relic is not going to endear you to anyone. (Apart from the few nutters who have responded who appear to be as paternalist and misogynist as he is.

Edit: http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...ow_should_white_people_talk_about_racism.html it's here. Also can click through to the orig article in the toast, and links at the bottom to some debate in the Washington Post proper and NYT.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

There is certainly, though Lee Jasper is black


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There is certainly, though Lee Jasper is black


I know . My point was that him raising the issue of white people's involvement in anti racism does not, IMO, make him a twat, thoigh how he raised ot was unhelpful. The other stuff he says does make him a twat.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

> Lee Jasper @LeeJasper
> @brixtonbuzz Err ' airbrush ' typical rubbish. We've acknowledged all our founders of which he is but one. A dead ass story. Thanks


And the reality: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...airbrush-its-founder-from-the-events-history/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

And it's arse, not ass. He's not a yank


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 6, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> shygirl id have to look back through twitter to check the exact content of the tweets. Although I may have blocked him!
> 
> Re the racism thing. I can see that there maybe different types of racism, prejudice and bigotry experienced by different groups. BUT I think it's utterly wrong and and does more harm than good to shut white ppl out of dialogues on racism. It's not just up to lee jasper and his mates, it's up to everyone. But he wants to monopolise the debate and action because his a power hungry ego maniac. I didn't think you were challenging always happy to discuss


 

i wonder has this chap ever heard the expression 'No Irish, no blacks, no dogs...'


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

It would appear that Lee Jasper is not a man of his word: 




(Click on images to see original posts in the thread).


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2013)

Lee japser... Lol.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 6, 2013)

Manter yeah your right there is an interesting discussion to be had but he has demonstrated that he doesn't want a discussion.  He wants to shut down debate. IMO he is doing more harm than good.


----------



## Manter (Aug 6, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Manter yeah your right there is an interesting discussion to be had but he has demonstrated that he doesn't want a discussion.  He wants to shut down debate. IMO he is doing more harm than good.


Completely with you there....


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Jasper was forced to resign from Splash last year because of his dodgy conduct and - whoosh! - he's straight back in this year in a similar role like nothing ever happened.


> The Brixton Splash Board wish to state that the comments made on the blog of Lee Jasper & those iterated elsewhere by Lee Jasper in relation to the Brixton Splash local business engagement were the personal views of Lee Jasper and had not in any way been endorsed by or discussed with the Board.
> 
> Lee Jasper has offered his resignation as Chair of Brixton Splash and the Board have accepted with immediate effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 6, 2013)

He let me down when I was trying to get him to write a character reference for someone in trouble with plod. It strikes me that he's one of those people consumed by self interest.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> did anyone see that guy selling tshirts with half the scottish flag going into the jamaican flag with the words Scotland Yard across them?> Made me chuckle


 
Scots have a long long relationship with Jamaica. Starting with Oliver Cromwell who sent Scottish POW to Jamaica.

A lot of people from Carribean have Scottish surnames like Campbell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

All those MCs too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Scots have a long long relationship with Jamaica. Starting with Oliver Cromwell who sent Scottish POW to Jamaica.
> 
> A lot of people from Carribean have Scottish surnames like Campbell.


 



Could have had a Glaswegian accent if he'd listened to Scottish radio instead of BBC World Service


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2013)

and the soft drinks with too much sugar in.


----------



## Manter (Aug 6, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> and the soft drinks with too much sugar in.


I hope that's not a dig at Irn Bru. Breakfast of champions I'll have you know


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> A lot of people from Carribean have Scottish surnames like Campbell.


That's to do with Scottish slave/plantation owners though, right?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I would agree that white people do not experience racism as that experienced by African-Caribbean people. White people might occasionally come across hostility from some black people/organisations, but there is no way the two can be compared.


 
Racism (a stupid word, but one we're stuck with) is contextual.  In the context of parts of the general experience of Black British people, the racism is overwhelmingly against them.  Elsewhere, that's not necessarily the case. Jasper isn't only speaking for the Black British experience, though.  He *generalises* that context to mean that *no* white person can *ever* experience racism, which is counterfactual politically-motivated horse-shite.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> That's to do with Scottish slave/plantation owners though, right?


 
Thats what I thought.

But on wickipedia said first lot where POW by Cromwell.

Not something I knew about. But looking it up Scots did play a big role in slave plantations.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> shygirl id have to look back through twitter to check the exact content of the tweets. Although I may have blocked him!
> 
> Re the racism thing. I can see that there maybe different types of racism, prejudice and bigotry experienced by different groups. BUT I think it's utterly wrong and and does more harm than good to shut white ppl out of dialogues on racism. It's not just up to lee jasper and his mates, it's up to everyone. But he wants to monopolise the debate and action because his a power hungry ego maniac. I didn't think you were challenging always happy to discuss


 
The problem is that Lee Jasper, like many "community leader" types (incidentally, isn't his original "community" Oldham?) derives political benefit from this sort of divisive approach, and personal political benefit generally supercedes broader community benefit for such people, IYSWIM?
We saw, with his work for the GLA, that he was as interested in creating a personal fiefdom, with personal and political loyalties to him rather than to the Mayor's office, as he was in fulfilling his job's remit.  I didn't (and still don't) agree with some of the attempts to smear him over the funding issues his dept had, by the way.  I think that any even-handed reading of his political history speaks loud enough on its' own.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats what I thought.
> 
> But on wickipedia said first lot where POW by Cromwell.
> 
> Not something I knew about. But looking it up Scots did play a big role in slave plantations.


 
Yeah, just looked it up myself.  Didn't realise they were big players


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, just looked it up myself. Didn't realise they were big players


what kind of players? 
what are you searching for on wiki?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what kind of players?
> what are you searching for on wiki?


 
I didn't realise their history with the slave trade, although white Scottish who had misbehaved apparently were also sent over there as slaves


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what kind of players?
> what are you searching for on wiki?


 
Interesting read here

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...-a-fortune-from-abolition-of-slavery.20365912


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

David Cameron's ancestors benefitted

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ven-huge-payouts-after-abolition-8508358.html


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> Do think there is an interesting debate to be had about white people's involvement in anti-racism- there is a big debate about it in the US at the moment, will try and find the good summary I read on Slate.com- but there are ways to go about the conversation. And patronising 'young black girls' like some 50s paternalistic relic is not going to endear you to anyone. (Apart from the few nutters who have responded who appear to be as paternalist and misogynist as he is.
> 
> Edit: http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...ow_should_white_people_talk_about_racism.html it's here. Also can click through to the orig article in the toast, and links at the bottom to some debate in the Washington Post proper and NYT.


 
There is constant debate in USA due to there being a republic with a large part of the population descended from African slaves. Its a serious issue. My American friend pointed out that in early US history African Americans were a majority. This slave legacy is always present in USA.

In London ( specifically as almost a City State) things are different as it really is diverse / multicultural. Its why I find aspects of Lee Jaspers politics grate. London is not like USA. His politics are divisive. He was criticising Asian shopkeepers at last year.

In London its all the government "reforms" and "cuts" that are hammering people. Whatever there colour. Its what unites people that needs to be mobilized.

Nor does Jasper show much interest in other racism directed at newer arrivals like the East Europeans. (See Evening Standards regular articles for example)


----------



## ash (Aug 6, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Scots have a long long relationship with Jamaica. Starting with Oliver Cromwell who sent Scottish POW to Jamaica.
> 
> A lot of people from Carribean have Scottish surnames like Campbell.



Mary Seacole, Bob Marley included


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> Do think there is an interesting debate to be had about white people's involvement in anti-racism- there is a big debate about it in the US at the moment, will try and find the good summary I read on Slate.com- but there are ways to go about the conversation. And patronising 'young black girls' like some 50s paternalistic relic is not going to endear you to anyone. (Apart from the few nutters who have responded who appear to be as paternalist and misogynist as he is.
> 
> Edit: http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...ow_should_white_people_talk_about_racism.html it's here. Also can click through to the orig article in the toast, and links at the bottom to some debate in the Washington Post proper and NYT.


 
IMO a part of the issue of whoever is involved in grass-roots anti-racism and anti-fascism*, is community identity.
As a (much-deployed) example, Cable Street was a conflict between racist facists, mostly from outside the area, and anti-racist anti-fascists, many of whom shared a community identity of "working class east Londoners".  In that vein, a lot of the anti-racism I was involved in in the late '70s and '80s was also a function of sharing a community identity as "working class south London council estate dweller" with the multiracial community I grew up in.  You went head to head with the boneheads not just because they were racist neo-fascist scum, but because they were invading your community, threatening you and yours.


*I differentiate grass-roots anti-racism and anti-fascism from political initiatives like Hope Not Hate and Unite Against Fascism because their primary motive is to "capture" a constituency of support, whether that's to a particular politics (as with Unite Against Fascism and the Socialist Workers' Party) or otherwise. Grass-roots activism tends to eschew the rhetoric and publicity in favour of "getting on with the job in hand".

Jasper is all about using issues to accumulate political support and power for himself, and while he may have the purest motives in the world in terms of using that power, I'm not overfond of "users" of any sort.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

Is Marley Scottish?  Never knew that

I don't think I even know any Marleys


There were plenty of Irish slaves as well.  Montserrat celebrates Paddy's Day and they even stamp your passport with a shamrock


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> That's to do with Scottish slave/plantation owners though, right?


 
Would you believe that after the '45 rebellion alone, over 6,000 Scots who fought on the Scottish side were transported to the West Indies and to Carolina and Virginia? That was just the troops, by the way, not including their families or any civilians caught up in the rebellion.
People tend to forget that before there was a preponderence of African slaves in the Caribbean and the American crown territories, commerce relied on the (cheaper) labour of enslaved natives and of the hundreds of thousands of transportees who were sentenced to indentured labour - usually dying before they'd served out their term.


----------



## ash (Aug 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is Marley Scottish?  Never knew that
> 
> I don't think I even know any Marleys
> 
> ...



He had a Scottish father, I think


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is Marley Scottish? Never knew that
> 
> I don't think I even know any Marleys
> 
> ...


 
Plenty of Scots, Irish and English slaves.  It's a proven historical fact (the excellent book "White Cargo" gives details) that apart from criminals who'd actually committed an offence deemed to warrant transportation, whole swathes of working class neighbourhoods were invaded, and people subjected to a version of the press gang - grabbed off the street for being in the wrong place at the wrong time, and transported so that the boss class had the labour to get their tobacco crop in.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 6, 2013)

I enjoyed Splash this year. Bit too rammed if anything, but that's good weather for you.  

As a slight aside I recently patted a mate on the shoulder and said hello when passing outside Blacka Dread. Or at least I thought it was a mate, right up until the point his head turned around and Lee Jasper's face loomed into view instead. I'll give him credit for slick reactions and styling it out mind - clearly both us were blagging a friendship, but he took it to a high level with the hand clasping and warm greetings.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

ash said:


> He had a Scottish father, I think


 
There was also a good Welsh claim once but read on... 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_east/3431139.stm


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There is constant debate in USA due to there being a republic with a large part of the population descended from African slaves. Its a serious issue. My American friend pointed out that in early US history African Americans were a majority. This slave legacy is always present in USA.
> 
> In London ( specifically as almost a City State) things are different as it really is diverse / multicultural. Its why I find aspects of Lee Jaspers politics grate. London is not like USA. His politics are divisive. He was criticising Asian shopkeepers at last year.
> 
> ...


 
Thing is, Jasper's politics are of a piece with the divisiveness of official multiculturalism, where minority community ends up pitted against minority community.  I don't think he's a natural-born cunt, I just think he plays politics and doesn't really care about the long-term results as long as he achieves *his* aims.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

ash said:


> He had a Scottish father, I think


 
Found this on Wiki



> His father, Norval Sinclair Marley, was an Anglo-Jamaican,[12] whose family came from England. Norval claimed to have been a captain in the Royal Marines.[13] He was a plantation overseer when he married Cedella Booker, an Afro-Jamaican then 18 years old.[14]


 
but Norval himself



> Marley was born in Jamaica to Albert Thomas Marley, an Englishman who was from Sussex,[3][_better source needed_] England, and Ellen Broomfield.


 
and the surname Marley



> *Marley* is an English-language surname with numerous etymological origins. In many cases, the surname is derived from any of several like-named placenames in England, such as those in Devon, Kent, Lancashire (_Mearley_), Sussex (_Marley Farm_) and West Yorkshire.[1][2] The placenames in Devon, Kent, and West Yorkshire are, in part, derived from the Old English element _leah_, meaning "woodland clearing".[2] Early forms of the surname are _de Merlai_, in about 1145-1165; _de Mardele_, in 1208; _de Marley_, in 1285; and _de Marleye_, in 1306.[1] In the 17th century, the surname was taken to Ireland by a family from Northumbria.[2] However, in some cases the surname in Ireland may be an Anglicised form of the Irish-language _Ó Mearthaile_[3] (another suggestion is _Ó Mearlaigh_; it is unlikely to be an Anglicised form of _Ó Murghaile_).[4] Notable people with the surname include:


----------



## tarannau (Aug 6, 2013)

Who cares? Colonists leave DNA traces in former colonies shocker. All a bit paternalistic, no?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

editor said:


> There was also a good Welsh claim once but read on...
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/north_east/3431139.stm


 
Bit mixed up with their geography


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Who cares? Colonists leave DNA traces in former colonies shocker. All a bit paternalistic, no?


 


Who exactly are you talking to?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Thing is, Jasper's politics are of a piece with the divisiveness of official multiculturalism, where minority community ends up pitted against minority community. I don't think he's a natural-born cunt, I just think he plays politics and doesn't really care about the long-term results as long as he achieves *his* aims.


 
I was chatting to someone I know in Brixton. His parents came from Caribbean as part of "Windrush" generation. He said Irish and people from Caribbean lived side by side in same areas in London. Most people would not rent to Irish or Black people. He said due to this Irish and people from Caribbean got on with each other. So they ended up finding they had something in common. Asked an Irish friend about this and he said its accurate. Also said that both were people that suffered under the British Empire so had a lot in common.

I have this book that still have not got around to reading. Roger Casement went to Brazil and to look into enslavement and abuse of local population. Little known episode in the life of this Irish Nationalist.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 6, 2013)

Can we not just troll the shit out of japser on Twitter or something. Show him up for the twunt he is....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 7, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Can we not just troll the shit out of japser on Twitter or something. Show him up for the twunt he is....


 

I think the tweet he sent me and others was a weak baiting troll attempt. The recent Croydon North by-election result confirms Lee Jasper as a spent force, a has been and an also ran. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croydon_North_by-election,_2012#Result


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Can we not just troll the shit out of japser on Twitter or something. Show him up for the twunt he is....


 
Problem (for us) is that we know exactly how he'll play it - "evil racists are attacking me".   How do we know?  Because that's exactly what Lee has done before, generally in ignorance of the "race" of the person/people critiquing him. He's a professional "boy who cried wolf" (which is probably why his political capital has been at a low ebb for the last couple of years).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think the tweet he sent me and others was a weak baiting troll attempt. The recent Croydon North by-election result confirms Lee Jasper as a spent force, a has been and an also ran.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croydon_North_by-election,_2012#Result


 
I heard whispers (before the election) that his intention was to "scare" Labour into listing him for a safe seat.  Looks like the Playa played himself.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

His cheap gentrification comment shows just how low the guy will go, and his broken promises about Splash tells me all I need to know about the integrity of the man.


----------

